# Water pressure regulator



## Degen1103 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi friends, I kindly ask you to explain how pressure regulator works. We have the idea to use this device for other application, but not for chicken watering.

Indeed, we need usual water low pressure regulator with large membrane, because inlet pressure is about 4-8 bar (40-80 meters), but we need only 0,5 bar (5 m) in the outlet. There are industrial regulators, but they are too expensive. So I've found in internet Chinese plastic regulator for poultry.










Price is good, but I'm not confident in its suitability for our needs, because in our case regulator must have own valve and keep low pressure in outlet pipe without flow, i.e. when outlet is closed by other valve. For example, regulator must keep 4 m on the flow and keep no more of 5 m without flow. Help me please and explain - is there possibility to adopt this plastic regulator for "classical" scheme but not only for chicken watering?


----------



## ChickenWaterer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Water Pressure Regulation for Poultry Nipple Systems*

The water pressure regulator you are showing reduces the water pressure from a typical 20-100 PSI found in municipal water lines to under 1 PS1 that is the requirement for use with poultry nipple watering systems for chickens.

The clear plastic pipe shown in your photo should have a plastic ball in it. When you attach a hose to the regulator, the water enters the regulator and fills the pipes that are connected to it. This causes the ball to rise in the clear tube. The higher the ball rises, the higher the water pressure. You can adjust the pressure using the knob on the bottom of the regulator.

There is a distinct relationship between the height of the water in the clear tube and the pressure. I have a chart posted on my blog site that shows you the pressure in PSI based on the height of the water column for poultry nipple watering systems. If you do a google search, I'm sure you can find the formula for converting PSI to BAR or other measures of pressure. Hope that helps.


----------



## Degen1103 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for your kind explanations! Indeed, 1-2 psi is enough for us. The main problem is in the accuracy of valve - how tightly will it close when pressure AFTER regulator will increase, i.e. is there leakage or not? Explain please, how nippels work - periodically, when chicken pushs the nippel, or continuously? Can this reducer keep low pressure after itself without flow and how safely? 

It's main problem for us, because we have not nippels after reducer, but low-pressure tank.


----------



## ChickenWaterer (Sep 23, 2012)

I recommend that you buy one of these pressure regulators and test it to see if it meets your requirements.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Would you say the nipple system works better than a standard waterer? I've read a lot about it, but without seeing it in action, it seems complicated lol 

I noticed bullying around the waterer today though so I may need to invest in another waterer, or if recommended by you guys, a nipple system.

X


----------



## ChickenWaterer (Sep 23, 2012)

Commercial nipple based systems can be complicated, but primarily because they are fed by the main water supply that requires a pressure regulator and other devices. When fed by a tank of water, poultry nipple based systems are far less complex.

Check out the BriteTap chicken waterer at www.chickenwaterer.com. It's totally clean and can be set up in less than 2 minutes and with no special tools. In the interest of total disclosure, I'm the inventor of this device, but if you go to the web site you can see what customers say about it in the reviews. These are not filtered in any way. Yup, the reviews are that good.


----------



## Degen1103 (Nov 2, 2012)

ChickenWaterer said:


> I recommend that you buy one of these pressure regulators and test it to see if it meets your requirements.


Indeed, I've found regulators as in Chinese internet-shop well as at local dealer, and we will buy sample, but we are interested in opinion of experienced specialists too


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

ChickenWaterer said:


> Commercial nipple based systems can be complicated, but primarily because they are fed by the main water supply that requires a pressure regulator and other devices. When fed by a tank of water, poultry nipple based systems are far less complex.
> 
> Check out the BriteTap chicken waterer at www.chickenwaterer.com. It's totally clean and can be set up in less than 2 minutes and with no special tools. In the interest of total disclosure, I'm the inventor of this device, but if you go to the web site you can see what customers say about it in the reviews. These are not filtered in any way. Yup, the reviews are that good.


Thank you much, I'll have a look-see.

I'd love to invent something  maybe one day!

X


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

You can use this high pressure float valve to build your own gravity fed system. Much less complicated.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321273104414?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Or here is a ready made system that you can install in less time than it takes to open the box.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321269785284?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

